

Real-time search engine Collecta (pre-launch) has a demo of their tech for flu news - Barnabas
http://flu.collecta.com/

======
sanswork
It took 37 requests and 14 seconds to get me any kind of result. That needs to
be about 13 seconds faster for me to actually use it more than once for
novelty.

~~~
metajack
It's not yet fine tuned for that kind of speed. The real site will have these
issues addressed.

------
TheDandee
We ran into some issues yesterday but they have been fixed. Try it again and
you will get better results. Also this is just a preview demo. A new and
better interface is coming soon. You can follow us on twitter
(<http://twitter.com/collectadotcom>) for more announcements.

------
Barnabas
Found via CEO's blog: [http://luckyrobot.com/2009/04/29/swine-flu-collecta-
realtime...](http://luckyrobot.com/2009/04/29/swine-flu-collecta-realtime-
search/)

------
anigbrowl
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=586445> In other news, truth still
stranger than fiction.

------
geuis
Broken? Just keeps reloading the search and telling me I'm disconnected

